# best time to do cardio?



## Mr.Clean (Mar 30, 2005)

hi i currently work out 3 times a week, wed, fri, and sunday. now i was wondering when should i do cardio? after workout or on my days off, and for how long?


----------



## thunderterd (Mar 30, 2005)

you will probably get mixed answers on how many days to do it, but i get the results i am looking for by doing cardio 5 days a week, within 20 minutes after i wake up in the morning on an empty stomach.

welcome to the board :smoker:


----------



## pincrusher (Mar 30, 2005)

Mr.Clean said:
			
		

> hi i currently work out 3 times a week, wed, fri, and sunday. now i was wondering when should i do cardio? after workout or on my days off, and for how long?


what are you trying to accomplish?  are you trying to get cut for summer, lose a little bodyfat, or are you bulking and are woried about gaining fat while on a cycle?  we need a little more info before we can give ya details on when to do your cardio.


----------



## Mr.Clean (Mar 30, 2005)

i am trying to lose my gut but keep muscle. i know its hard to gain muscle and burn fat, but i am trying to at least keep the muscle i have.


----------



## Nomad (Mar 30, 2005)

ditto what terd said about mixed answers...personally I like doing it on empty stomach in a.m. (20-35 min) I am too taxed after weights to do any cardio...unless there is some ass on the eliptical


----------

